# Blood tests prior to neutering



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all. Murphy's having his 'big boy' op and his hernia repaired tomorrow 😢. Our vet offers pre-anaesthesia blood tests for an extra £62 to test for liver and kidney function and also includes a full blood count. My gut instinct is that these would be an unnecessary expense given that he is so young and apparently healthy and it's a relatively straightforward procedure but I wondered what your thoughts are? I obviously don't mind spending the extra money if it's worth it for peace of mind. Grateful as ever for your wise words 😃 x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to work in a vet office and had occasionally seen abnormal blood results in puppies and kittens prior to being spayed/neutered.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We got the blood tests before Molly's spay just to be on the safe side! I guess it's a personal choice. . Molly also had a small hernia repaired when she had her spay.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think on the other side of the Pond it seems to be much more standard practice than it is here.
I've never had any of my dogs routinely tested.
Hope Murphy's op goes well.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I must say that it's never been suggested to me. I hope all goes well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wasn't offered, but I am a worrier so would probably have ended up paying for it although I'm sure its not necessary.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Was this a regular vet clinic or an animal hospital? I find the hospitals like to add in many "extras" like this, the clinics less so.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all, it's a regular vets but I decided against having them done (please god, let that be the right decision!) he's also having a hernia repair and 'wobbly' dew claws removed! Couldn't help but she'd a tear or two when I left him! x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I know it's horrible, horrible, horrible! But soon over and after his first night, when you'll probably still be worried and guilty, he'll be back to bouncing and you'll be busy keeping him occupied


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I cried too when Molly had her operation and worried all day and everything went fine! She was very mellow for 2 days and then back to her normal self...hugs to little Murphy!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Three weeks to Zorro's op. I am going to be a nervous wreck by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You don't need them, you made the right decision - although lots of people choose to do it for their own peace of mind. It's extremely rare that anything that would show up on that sort of blood test that would cause problems for anaesthetic, especially on a young pup. If they were "needed" your vet wouldn't have given you the option - the price of the surgery would be higher to include the bloods if they were necessary, they won't operate if they think there is something wrong. The only time I would want pre anaesthetic drugs is if I was concerned about health. For example, my cat needed some dental treatment which required anaesthetic, at the vets preoperatively they weighed her and she had lost some weight since her last check up - we decided to do a blood screening to ensure nothing else was going on before we went for the surgery. She was fine as it turned out. I always opt for the IV fluids though, sometimes vets don't give these as routine during and after the surgery, I think they are important when a little animal has been fasting.


----------

